# RETRO RING TRIVET ~ RETRO CANNING JAR RING TRIVET \



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Another great stash buster

http://idealdelusions.blogspot.ca/2012/09/retro-jar-ring-trivet.html

I did it with just the six rings and intertwined them as I went along. Made three rings with the one colour and then made the other three intertwining them as I joined the initial chain into a circle. I used a third colour to do the outside edge and the centre ring join.
Did not need the 7th ring but did a single crochet in the centre to join the rings together - three or four stitches from the base of each ring.
I made the 20 chain rings - a 9 inch trivet.

Unfortunately I have no way to post a picture.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW... what an intricate look without a lot of effort. Being a weaver, I like anything woven.... I'll give this a try, even though my crochet is just so-so..... The pots won't mind.....


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

My mom used to make these. Brings back memories.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I printed the pattern. They will make neat Christmas gifts for my sisters. I can also use a few. They are really neat. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

You can also make them out of the plastic rings that hold 6 packs of soda. Not as hard to get as the old time rubber rings.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very pretty. Thx.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

my MIL made some of these... I use to have them but have passed them on...


----------



## clopez57 (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow I have one of these that us OLD and always wanted the pattern. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ladymege (Mar 17, 2011)

I made a gazillion of these in the 50's!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

ladymege said:


> I made a gazillion of these in the 50's!


Thanks whoever posted the pattern. Ladymege, did you use the rubber rings that go between the screwtop and jar. I do a lot of canning but use a metal Ball or Kerr lid and ring. The ring would be awefully hard to crochet around, but the rubber one makes sense. I think that you can still buy the rubber ones. I would also think that it would offer more protection between the hot pan and table.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

This pattern uses no rings - however with the amount of criss-crossing / overlapping in the middle it would offer ample protection between the pot / pan /dish and table

Retro Ring Trivet ~ Retro Canning Jar Ring Trivet ~ Without Canning Jar Rings

http://idealdelusions.blogspot.ca/2012/09/retro-jar-ring-trivet.html


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I've made these both with the rubber rings, then with the peaches & cream made the rings. If you use plastic rings from soda cans, these may melt & ruin your work.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Very clever and an outstanding gift idea!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Great pattern, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Love the intertwined rings. Thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jaszy (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting this pattern! I made these back in the 60's and have lost the pattern during one of my many moves. I just recently came across one of the trivets that I had made and found some of the soda can plastic rings stashed with it. Wanted to make more in some current "colors" and now I have the pattern without trying to figure out what I did 50 years ago. Ha.
Thanks so much.
Judy


----------

